# Computer freaking out while driving



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

*Atlas not holding trip or time*

Over the weekend, I noticed my Atlas is resetting the trip to 0.0 and going back to midnight on the clock. It is also asking me if I want to reset the service interval when I start the car.

I have looked in the settings and did change my clock to GPS from manual (which I thought I did when I purchased). It was at 00:00 on the clock again this morning but switched to 08:05 after a second. I use the 24 hour setting.

The vehicle starts without issue so I don't think its a battery problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

I had the same problem after putting in gas and resetting the trip odometer. Found out that the little button on the instrument cluster that resets the trip odometer was sticking in the "in" position. A little jiggling back and forth to free it, and everything is back to normal. Check to see if the same thing is happening to you.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

Has anyone experienced the following? :
While driving on freeway... out of nowhere the time is displayed on the instrument panel with the hour changing as if someone is setting the time. Nothing is being touched in the console. Also the trip odometer resets by itself when this happens. This behavior stops after a few seconds.
Driving isn't affected... but this is annoying.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

Funny I just started another thread about this. At least I'm not alone. I'll try tapping the trip reset button. Tech recall/retrofit coming??


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

Haven't seen that. Super annoying, and hard to demo for the dealer. My R32 had a faulty brake light switch that would occasionally cause some weird stuff to happen on the highway. Similarly hard to duplicate for the dealer.
Maybe if you tell the dealer the symptoms they can take a guess at any switches that may be faulty. Or maybe if you're really lucky, it threw an error code that they can read.


----------



## livemusicfan (Feb 13, 2003)

Fgv1it said:


> I had the same problem after putting in gas and resetting the trip odometer. Found out that the little button on the instrument cluster that resets the trip odometer was sticking in the "in" position. A little jiggling back and forth to free it, and everything is back to normal. Check to see if the same thing is happening to you.


That fixed it for me, been fine for a few days now.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Update... Hopefully repaired*

Got my Atlas back yesterday. VW techs could not replicate the issue during the 4 days they had it. They were in contact with a VW engineer tracking Atlas issues. I told them about this forum and how other people have posted about the same issue.

They went ahead and pro-actively replaced the instrument cluster front bezel where the trip odometer reset button sits since they did notice intermittent jamming of the button when it was pressed.


----------



## intaglioman (Jul 14, 2017)

*similar issue*

Hey @chipster, we are having the exact same issue in our Atlas. I haven't taken it into the shop yet, but glad to know someone else has the same issue.


----------



## intaglioman (Jul 14, 2017)

*Dealer feedback*

We just got the Atlas back from the dealer after reporting this problem. Yep, they said it was the trip odometer reset button! We have to wait on the part to arrive at the dealer in our small town america!


----------

